# Nice smokey tomato soup/bisque



## keywesmoke (May 1, 2008)

I was playing around with my favorite cool weather meal of all time, a grilled cheese sanny and tomato soup. I had not fired the Old Girl in a while so I made a nice bisque (cream of tomato, basically) with Roma and Beefsteak tomatoes and put about 8 cups of it into a steel bowl and smoked it. While that was going I went and bought some smoked Gouda and white american cheese, Boar's Head. Cheap white american is so salty.....

anyway since I haven't built a cold smoker (yet) I had to survive with store bought. After just an hour the soup had inhaled the most wonderful, woody quality and dredging that grilled sandwich through it was amazing. Truly a pleasure, and it was smoked in an hour. 

It's been a while since I've been here, great to see the list of friends growing and newbies learning and enjoying our craft. Have a great weekend!


----------



## walking dude (May 1, 2008)

hey key..........did you stir that often?

temps 250?


----------



## richoso1 (May 1, 2008)

That's a tasty treat during any season of the year!


----------



## keywesmoke (May 1, 2008)

I stirred it up yes so it wouldn't get a "skin", and did it at 225 (I do just about everything at 225). I didn't want the cream to go weird on me so I kept a wooden spoon to it once in a while and it turned out great in short time.


----------



## shellbellc (May 1, 2008)

actually, I'd like to hear your recipe for making the soup!  I was going to try a homemade roasted tomato soup by roasting the tomatoes in the oven first, maybe I could do that in the smoker instead.  I wonder if it would be better smoking the soup or smoking the tomatoes and then making the soup???


----------



## richoso1 (May 1, 2008)

Shellbellc... I like you style of approaching a first time try. If one has the time and $... try both and then decide. I've spent more time and some $ with that approach, but then again it's all good!


----------



## white cloud (May 1, 2008)

Hey Key, I hope you stirred it more often than showing up on the SMF, sounds good. I have a recipe somewhere which is called garretts smokey tomatoe dressing, but I believe the recipe calls for liquid smoke. But who's stopping us from improving on recipes.


----------



## keywesmoke (May 2, 2008)

Yeah sorry, personal stuff got in the way and smokin' got waylaid off to one side. Silly me, I need to remember what's important!


----------



## grindstaff3 (May 14, 2008)

hey do you have you a recipe for that soup, or did you just kind of throw something together?  it sounds like a really good late night dinner.


----------

